# Sofritto - A Specialty Veal Dish From Corfu



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

While holidaying in the Greek island of Kerkyra (Corfu) recently, I tried their most famous veal dish, Sofritto and liked it immensely.  I found the recipe at http://greekfood.about.com/od/maindishes/r/sofrito.htm so would like to share it with you.

This dish is served either with rice or potatoes.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2006)

This sounds good.  Thanks!

 Barbara


----------

